# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Recessive Morphs >  Piebald

## JLC

Arguably the most popular of all ball python morphs, the Piebald (or Pied) mutation is one that even non-snake fans will sit up and take notice of.  The most noticeable feature is the patches of stark white scales, in which absolutely no pigment exists.  The colored part is also an aberrant, stripy pattern.  The amount of white can vary from 1% to 99%.  Pieds are often referred to as "low white" and "high white" depending on the amount.  A low white Pied is still quite distinctive with the odd, stripy pattern.  The amount of white each snake ends up with appears to be mostly random, but some breeders working with carefully selected breeders claim to be able to predict with some accuracy how much white their babies are likely to have.  Babies are usually hatched with a high degree of orange in the colored parts of their pattern that fades to more muted brown tones as the snake matures.  Peter Kahl was the first to prove out the Piebald in 1997. 


Agent73


Agent73


Agent73


Agent73


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


Albey - Albey Scholl


Ch^10


Ch^10


FatBoy - Frankie Burney


JimmyLindberg


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


wapadi


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart


deborah - Deborah Stewart

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Albey's Too Cool Reptiles
Fatboy's Ball Pythons
J. Kobylka Reptiles
Stewart Reptiles

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

angeluscorpion (09-06-2012),MagicStallion (10-19-2020),_pigfat_ (12-02-2011),Ptshay (10-18-2016),ThunderKiss65 (07-17-2012)

----------

